Why is there a big black line on the top of HN? - 2pointsomone
======
snake117
Asked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10559216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10559216)

------
BorisMelnik
From what I hear it is in memory of Gene Arndahl:

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/3004884/high-
performanc...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/3004884/high-performance-
computing/gene-amdahl-ibm-mainframe-architect-then-a-rival-has-died.html)

------
SNACKeR99
It has a .mourning CSS class on the body tag. So there's that.

~~~
smpetrey
no it doesn't?

~~~
SNACKeR99
Oh nm, that's my Hacker News Enhancement Suite extension doing that.

